# Opeing for a mask/halfsuit to me made for FC



## Beastcub (May 31, 2008)

i posted this on furbid
the bid is for just the mask but it can be upgraded to a half-suit (no time left for a full suit...) the listing ends June 5th and the mask/partial will be made and shipped by the 19th
http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/item.pl?item=232345108


----------



## koutoni (Jun 6, 2008)

yer suits are really gorgeous!  i just about died over the deer/unicorn piece.  just wanted to let you know you do beautiful work. <3


----------

